# Anywhere to view DWA snakes?



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey folks

Sorry if this has been asked a million times, I did have a look at previous threads but couldn't see anything specific apart from a list of rep shops....

Just wondering the best place in England to see a variety of DWA snakes? All the Zoo's I have been to are very poor with regards to Reptiles. I don't keep them and realistically never will, although I have huge respect for those of you that do! 

I have heard of some good reptile shops but they seem a bit wink wink, nudge nudge, secret room kinda stuff! 

I'm in the South East but throughout the year I travel from the South West to the North so can always plan in little detours.

Any suggestions would be great, please just ignor me if your bored of this kinda thing clogging up you part of the forum! :lol2:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

London Zoo have a fair few.


----------



## Skatergt (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup London zoo has a surprisingly good reptile house! I spent most of my time in there! :flrt:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with London Zoo, they have a King Cobra, Egyptian Cobra, Green and Black Mambas, Armenian Viper, a rattlesnake species (I think it may have been the sidewinder Crotalus cerastes, and they did have a Gaboon Viper on display, but last time I went they were renovating this display so it may not still be on show.

In terms of other DWA reptiles they have a couple of crocs and caiman (I can't remember what species though) and both Beaded Lizards and Gila Monsters.

Non DWA, some of the highlights are Diamonds Python, Jamaican Boa, False Water Cobra, Green Anaconda, Philippine Water Monitor, Komodo Dragon, Retic, Blood Python, Green Iguanas , Galapagos Giant Tortoises (which are absolutely massive) and I believe there is a Red Tail Racer in the bugs section (for some reason).


----------



## griffiths87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Grange Reptiles in Southampton keep several species as you're in the south.. All pretty young.. but still interesting. Last time I saw they had western western diamondback rattlesnake, Gaboon vipers, white lipped viper, European long nosed viper and monocled cobra I believe! plus Gila monsters and caiman.


----------



## Skatergt (Nov 8, 2012)

griffiths87 said:


> Grange Reptiles in Southampton keep several species as you're in the south.. All pretty young.. but still interesting. Last time I saw they had western western diamondback rattlesnake, Gaboon vipers, white lipped viper, European long nosed viper and monocled cobra I believe! plus Gila monsters and caiman.


Yea this is a great shop! Was in there few weeks back! Still have most of that stuff in, also emsworth reptiles is a good shop, if I remember right, eyelash viper, albino western diamond back, spitting cobra and maybe a gila too? Both are great shops and not too far from each other!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

London zoo has Komodo Dragon ????

Tell me it's real please. I shall go the weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> London zoo has Komodo Dragon ????
> 
> Tell me it's real please. I shall go the weekend :2thumb:


They certainly do. Not too long ago I saw the male they have courting a female, that I think was on breeding loan. Raja, the male Komodo dragon, was also the model for the Komodo dragons in skyfall.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Jack W said:


> They certainly do. Not too long ago I saw the male they have courting a female, that I think was on breeding loan. Raja, the male Komodo dragon, was also the model for the Komodo dragons in skyfall.


BRILLIANT I shall be there soon


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

griffiths87 said:


> Grange Reptiles in Southampton keep several species as you're in the south.. All pretty young.. but still interesting. Last time I saw they had western western diamondback rattlesnake, Gaboon vipers, white lipped viper, European long nosed viper and monocled cobra I believe! plus Gila monsters and caiman.


We're in the south but that's still a good 2 hours away from me (Southend) luckily I'm heading to the Isle of Wight later in the year so I may well make a little detour  thanks!


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> London zoo has Komodo Dragon ????
> 
> Tell me it's real please. I shall go the weekend :2thumb:


Have you seen the ones at Colchester Zoo? They're not full grown yet but it's the only place I've ever seen them


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

ian14 said:


> London Zoo have a fair few.





Skatergt said:


> Yup London zoo has a surprisingly good reptile house! I spent most of my time in there! :flrt:





Jack W said:


> I agree with London Zoo, they have a King Cobra, Egyptian Cobra, Green and Black Mambas, Armenian Viper, a rattlesnake species (I think it may have been the sidewinder Crotalus cerastes, and they did have a Gaboon Viper on display, but last time I went they were renovating this display so it may not still be on show.
> 
> In terms of other DWA reptiles they have a couple of crocs and caiman (I can't remember what species though) and both Beaded Lizards and Gila Monsters.
> 
> Non DWA, some of the highlights are Diamonds Python, Jamaican Boa, False Water Cobra, Green Anaconda, Philippine Water Monitor, Komodo Dragon, Retic, Blood Python, Green Iguanas , Galapagos Giant Tortoises (which are absolutely massive) and I believe there is a Red Tail Racer in the bugs section (for some reason).


Thanks guys! I had no idea they had any of that stuff, seriously into Kings at the moment (thank god for youtube!) and the in laws only went to London Zoo the other day so I'll ask them what was out, I have a gift voucher for the London Eye so could well double up! Thanks for all the great reply's to a doubtless tedious thread!

P.S found this old thread if anyone else is interested: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/364169-london-zoo-reptile-house-pic.html


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

What do you want to see?


----------

